# Far from it and Few and far between



## maianh

Hi everyone! 
can you tell me the meaning of "few and far between" and "far from it" and their uses
In this sentence, which one should I choose?
Unemployment is on the rise again, which means that good jobs are_______
Thank you in advance


----------



## Gavril

maianh said:


> Hi everyone!
> can you tell me the meaning of "few and far between" and "far from it" and their uses
> In this sentence, which one should I choose?
> Unemployment is on the rise again, which means that good jobs are_______
> Thank you in advance



Hi Maianh,

I think this question belongs on the English language forum.

But to answer your question,_

- few and far between_ means "scarce" or "hard to find" (example: _Buffaloes used to be common here, but now they are few and far between._)

- _far from it_ means "not at all"(example: _I haven't given up yet -- far from it!_)

So, you should choose "few and far between" to fill in the blank in your sentence, because "far from it" doesn't make sense in that context.


----------



## maianh

I chose like you but my teacher said that the answer was "far from it". I thought there was something wrong with this answer, so I posted this question
Anyway, thanks a lot, Gavril!


----------

